# The overlapping Photo Question



## granfire (Jul 6, 2012)

I run my stuff on a smallish computer straight out of a box, nothing added....

For most of the things I do that is plenty, my MMPORPG experience could be better, but hey....until D3 it didn't bother me....


However, as much as I want to play D3, I don't have to. I got the game 'free' so no harm done.

But my photo stuff is getting bigger by the minute. 
I don't (yet) use photoshop (it drove me crazy when i tried it 15 years ago) and Gimp is not treating me any better....
But I am guessing it's a matter of time until i ahve to bite the bullet and learn <sigh>

Anyhow here is the question:
Do ordinary graphic cards do the work or do I need to upgrade?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2012)

Most modern graphics cards can handle Photoshop.  Make sure you've got at least a gig of ram and you should be ok.

If the complexity of Photoshop's not something you want to tackle now, check out Lightroom (Win/Mac) or Aperture (Mac).


----------



## granfire (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks!
I don't touch nothing that has anything less than 4gig of RAM these days. (I do game a little, you know ) 

I will have to take some classes on photoshop, no doubt, but I shall check out those other options!


----------

